# Sheriff plans crack down on bicyclists aug. 19...



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Posted on Thu, Aug. 17, 2006
email this
print this
reprint or license this


*Sheriff plans crack down on bicyclists breaking road rules*

*By Leslie Griffy*

*Mercury News*

<!-- begin body-content --> Bicyclists breaking the rules on some of the South Bay's most popular cycling roads should be on guard for Santa Clara County Sheriff's deputies.
The Sheriff's department plans to step up enforcement of road rules for cyclists Aug. 19 through Sept. 4.
Cyclists caught riding in a pack, not stopping at stop signs or red lights and failing to ride on the right side of the road could be ticketed.
Deputies will focus their efforts around Saratoga, Cupertino, Los Altos Hills, Highway 9 and Summit Road.
Deputies decided to step up enforcement after noticing an increase in the number of accidents involving cyclists and cars.
Under state law, bicyclists must follow the same rules as cars. That means don't ride on the sidewalk, stay on the right-hand side of the road and signal before turning. If with a group, cyclists must ride single-file.
Bicyclists who have been drinking can be cited for driving under the influence.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

francois said:


> Deputies decided to step up enforcement after noticing an increase in the number of accidents involving cyclists and cars.


I guess in all of these cases its the cyclists fault? Also I would guess that a lot of people don't know the laws, motorists or cyclists. I think education is money better spent then paying cops to sit at stop signs drinking their frapuccinos watching to see if cyclists stop.


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

This coul dbe good for cyclists - if the focus was primarily on education. I know it irritates me to see people on the wrong side, etc. I think if there was more enforcement, cyclists would likely be safer. That being said, the cops should also focus on motorists too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*another article*

Posted on Wed, Aug. 16, 2006
email this
print this
reprint or license this


*Fisher: Those darn bicyclists*

*By Patty Fisher*

*Mercury News*









Patrick Tehan / Mercury News archives
Woodside has long been a popular destination for bicyclists, show above last year. The town limits organized bike rides on its streets to just two a month. 
More photos

*Vote:* Should city officials restrict the number of group bike rides in Woodside?
 <!-- begin body-content --> Woodside is a bike rider's paradise. Shady country lanes. Gorgeous vistas. Hills and curves to get the adrenaline pumping. Every week, thousands of cyclists cruise its roads.
And they scare the bejesus out of the locals.
That's why Woodside has gotten picky about who can ride through town. It limits organized bike rides on its streets to just two a month -- the only local community with such limits.
So far this year, the town council has turned down permits for two charity bike rides. The South Peninsula Hebrew Day School and a group raising money to fight Lou Gehrig's disease had to cancel their events.
The organizers weren't asking to close roads. But the council, after hearing complaints about rude, dangerous cyclists, said no.
``We only have so much room,'' Councilman Dave Tanner said. ``We can't stop people from coming here, so our only method for keeping it sane is to limit the group rides.''
One ride that did get the council's blessing is the Tour de Max, a fundraiser honoring local cyclist Max Yonker, who died of cancer last year. When I heard that a couple hundred riders would be cruising down Woodside Road on Sunday on their 67-mile route to the coast and back, I decided to see what the fuss was about.
It was a gorgeous day, cool with a bit of a breeze. I bought coffee and a muffin and staked out a spot across from Buck's Restaurant to wait for the peloton.
The Tour hadn't reached town yet, but other cyclists were everywhere. They zoomed down the road or munched Power Bars in the parking lot. Those I spoke with were surprisingly sympathetic to the residents.
``People here are very polite,'' said cyclist Margaret Schumacher, 32, who lives in San Mateo. ``I go into their stores all gross and sweaty and they're really nice.''
Schumacher said a few rude riders give cyclists a bad reputation. ``There are some aggressive people who like to show off.''
Keith Weber, 58, a self-described ``fair-weather, recreational cyclist,'' feels for residents who can't get out of their driveways because of the steady stream of bikes. But he sees no point in trying to keep riders out.
``Woodside has some of the best cycling in the Bay Area, and the Bay Area has some of the best cycling in the country,'' he said. ``That's why there are so many cyclists.''
Over the course of an hour, I counted more than 150 bicycles. I saw only one near-collision, when a car cut off a couple of bikes while making a U-turn to snag a parking spot.
Finally the Tour de Maxers began to trickle through, in single file, in twos and threes, patiently waiting their turn at the four-way stop. This was not the Champs-Elysées.
So why all the fuss?
``We have a difficult little town,'' Tanner said wryly.
I asked Councilman Ron Romines how the town can legally keep people from riding on public roads -- including a state highway.
He said the town was reviewing the policy and might have to revise it. The real point, he said, is that cyclists and drivers need to respect one another.
There's no question that cycling can be hazardous -- usually to the cyclists. Last month a retired Foothill College professor was killed in Woodside when a driver hit him on Skyline Boulevard. From all accounts, he had been riding safely. But cyclists who barrel down the narrow, winding roads in Woodside or above Los Gatos endanger others as well as themselves.
The bikes aren't going away, though. So if folks in Woodside want safer, saner roadways, why don't they add more bike lanes and rest areas?
Tanner laughed at that idea.
``Oh sure,'' he said. ``We're going to raise money to bring more people in for the residents to complain about? The person who supports that will be the first one off the council.''


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

The bikes aren't going away, though. So if folks in Woodside want safer, saner roadways, why don't they add more bike lanes and rest areas?
Tanner laughed at that idea.
``Oh sure,'' he said. ``We're going to raise money to bring more people in for the residents to complain about? The person who supports that will be the first one off the council.''[/QUOTE]


Great article, I especially liked this last part of the article.  Small communities are tough to deal with I suppose, your not allowed to stand up and be heard.

Sean


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I find this sadly amusing, considering that you can't get any cops to come out to bust the motorcyclists who are doing twice the speed limit and riding recklessly on the very same roads. I guess you have to have your priorities.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> I find this sadly amusing, considering that you can't get any cops to come out to bust the motorcyclists who are doing twice the speed limit and riding recklessly on the very same roads. I guess you have to have your priorities.


They have already been having "enforcement" days aimed at motorcyclists in the hills this year. Sometimes aimed at catching speeders, sometimes setting up roadblocks where they pull over sportbikes, examine the riders papers, and write fix-it tickets for aftermarket turn signals or mufflers. I'd say that the police enforcement against motorcycles is the heaviest I have seen in the 15 years I have been motorcycling in the peninsula hills. But of course the cops can't be everywhere.

I would very much like there to be a cop present when one of the few bad apple motorcyclists buzzes me on purpose, but I don't think many cops would do anything about it.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is what the motorcyclist have to say 

http://bayarearidersforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=175066&highlight=bicycle


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*What Motorcyclists think?*



Killroy said:


> Here is what the motorcyclist have to say
> 
> http://bayarearidersforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=175066&highlight=bicycle



Thats a nice thread. Its got five pages and quite a few posts. Out of all the posts their are only one or two motor bikers that seem to have any brains. They have a picture of a guy riding in the center of the road with two vehicles following and most seem to think he is committing some sort of crime. Its unfortunate that most of these guys dont even know the "rules of the road." One of the posters takes it on himself to buzz bicyclists if he thinks they arent far enough over on the shoulder. Another thinks its a crime to ride on the fog line. 

I live in a rural area and I thought all the idiots were ******** out in the sticks driving pickups who intentionally buzz you when there isnt a vehicle in 10 miles. I guess there are quite a few idiots in the Bay Area also. Only difference is ours didnt graduate from high school and yours probably went to college.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^ Yup, there are some good posts by the people who don't haters.,


----------

